# lohnt sich ein vServer für meine Bedürfnisse?



## chris4712 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich Momentan am Überlegen ob ich mir einen VServer miete. Ich würde gerne bei 1&1 bleiben, da ich bei denen (zumindest was Hosting angeht) schon recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Die Gründe für diese Überlegung sind folgende:

Wenn ich für irgendwen eine Webseite baue, benötigt diese immer zwingend eine Datenbank. Der kleinste Tarif bei 1&1 mit einer DB kostet 6,99 Euro.
Meine Kunden würden also Geld sparen.
Ich könnte so Späße wie Komprimierung usw. verwenden, die sonst deaktiviert sind

Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit 1&1 vServern? Alles was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist über ein Jahr alt. Ich denke in der Zeit hat sich wieder was geändert.

Würde mich freuen Hinweise / Anregungen und Tipps von euch zu bekommen. Danke!!

Grüße


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (11. Juni 2012)

Hey,

kannst du ein paar Größen nennen?
Anzahl Domains, SMTP Accounts, Größe der Homepages etc.
CMS System?!

Du musst bedenken, dass dein RAM begrenzt ist.
Daher musst du auf die Anzahl der Datenbanken, Postfächer etc. Rücksicht nehmen.

Btw. einige "Späße" sind aus Sicherheits- oder Performancegründen deaktiviert 

mfg
bo


----------



## chris4712 (11. Juni 2012)

Hey!

Das mit den Größen ist schwer 
Die eine Webseite um die es im Moment ganz konkret geht ist neu. Also kann ich noch nicht sagen wie viele SMTP Accounts usw. benötigt werden.

Hier mal Fakten einer bisherigen Webseite die ggf. auch umziehen soll:

ca. 900MB an Webseite (Hauptsächlich eine ewig große Bildergalerie)
Laut 1&1 Statistik ca. 30.000 Besucher
ca. 20 Mail Adressen
CMS System Marke Eigenbau
14 MySQL DBs

Aber das ist ist die größte Webseite von mir. Die Anderen Webseiten haben im Schnitt 200MB und 2000 Besucher pro Monat. Mail Adressen und CMS sind identisch

Grüße!


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (12. Juni 2012)

Wie gut sind deine Erfahrung im managen von Server (OS)?

Du hast mit einem vServer deutlich mehr Aufwand als bei einem normalen Webhostingpaket.
Solange die Kosten der Webhostingpakete nicht deutchlich höher als ein mittelmäßiger vServer sind,
würde ich es belassen.

Ggf. wäre ein Rootserver mit steigenden Bedarf empfehlenswert?!

mfg
bo


----------



## ikosaeder (12. Juni 2012)

Eins und eins ist beim Webhosting schon relativ teuer, vielleicht solltest du erst mal einen anderen Anbieter testen, der günstigeren Webspace anbietet.
Z.B. diesen.
Den habe ich mir angeschaut aber noch nicht getestet. Die Leistungen sind deutlich besser als bei 1&1 für den halben Preis und die Testberichte im Netz waren durchweg postitiv. Was mir da besonders gefällt, man bekommt auch einen ssh Zugang.
Du könntest ja testhalber eine von den kleineren Seiten dorthin oder zu einem anderen Anbieter umziehen und Performance und Verfügbarkeit testen. (Erfahrung bitte weitergeben)
Es gibt auch Reseller-Angebote, die vielleicht sinnvoller sind als ein vS. Dabei mietest du einen größeren Webspace und verteilst den auf deinen Kunden. 5GB mit 50 Datenbanken gibt es z.B. schon ab 6€/Monat, dazu kämen dann die Kosten des Domainhostings. 
Du könntest dann für kleinere Kunden auch Subdomains anbieten ala _kunde.deinedomain.de_, musst dich aber trotzdem nicht um den Server kümmern. Für den Kunden wäre das erheblich billiger als eine eigene Domain zu unterhalten. 


Zur Info: Ich habe keine Beziehung zu dem Anbieter und mache keine Werbung. Ich bin zufällig auf das Angebot gestoßen und fand es wegen des Leistungsumfangs gut.


----------



## chris4712 (12. Juni 2012)

Hey!

Danke für eure Antwort!
Also auf gut Glück einfach mal zu einem anderen Anbieter umziehen möchte und kann ich nicht.
Mein selbstgebautes CMS, auf dass jede Webseite basiert, hat eine Besonderheit: Es ist global! Genauer formuliert: Alle Kunden nutzen ein und das selbe System um ihre Webseite zu bearbeiten.
Das geht nur bei 1&1, da ich da kreuz und quer auf die MySQL Datenbanken zugreifen kann.

Kenntnisse vom Server OS sind da. Das wäre nun nicht das Problem. Wobei 1&1 ja eh ein vorkonfiguriertes Image zur Verfügung stellt (so wie ich gehört habe), mit dem ein Standard Webserver lauffähig wäre.

Grüße!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Juni 2012)

Hi,

bei einem eigenen Server kannst du auch "kreuz und quer" auf verschiedene MySQL-Datenbanken zugreifen, wenn die Einstellungen passen.

Mein Vorschlag:
Hol dir für 18 € nen kleinen Rootserver bei OVH und probier das ganze mal dort aus. Wenn du mit dem Ergebnis dort zufrieden bist, kannst ja alles umziehen. Schau dir das Angebot dort an, ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Habe 2 der kleinen laufen und Mail, DNS, Web- und diverse andere Sachen darüber laufen. Der Support ist schnell und kompetent, das Interface zum Managen der Server ist auch gut.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## WebSchutz (12. Juni 2012)

Einen Root würde ich nicht empfehlen. Mit einem Root hast du auf jeden Fall noch das Problem das du dich um die Backups selber kümmern musst. Und bei Produktivseiten mit vielen Kunden sollten die Backups auf jeden Fall inkrementell sein.

Bei einem VPS hast du meist eine Backuplösung dabei. Ist zumindest bei meinen VPS bei Strato so.

Und es reicht nicht einfach ein Image einzuspielen und fertig. Das OS muss auch upgedatet und gewartet werden, wie deine Webapplikationen auch.


----------



## Lime (12. Juni 2012)

Mit 1&1 habe ich keine Erfahrung, jedoch mit Netcup: http://www.netcup.de/
Die Preise sind völlig in Ordnung und das teuerste Webspace-Packet kostet 10€ und bietet mMn sehr, sehr viel.

Theoretisch kannst du auf jedem Server kreuz und quer auf die DBs zugreifen, solange alle auf einem gemeinsamen Webspace laufen. Die Einstellungen sind dabei wichtig (Root, vServer). Bei Webspacepacketen sollte das ohnehin möglich sein.

Einen Root halte ich für das Vorhaben auch etwas überdimensioniert.


----------

